# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Mùa cấy ở Sapa

## dulichnt

Vào mùa này tận dụng những cơn mưa rừng đổ đấy nước trên những thửa ruộng bậc thang đồng bào các dân tộc H'Mông, Dao đỏ, Tày tiến hành cấy lúa. Đây cũng là mùa đẹp nhất để đi du lịch Sapa. 


Mùa cấy hay còn gọi là mùa con nước đổ, diễn ra vào trung tuần tháng 6 hàng năm


Những thửa ruộng bậc thang được cày mới và đổ đầy nước dưới ánh nắng mặt trời như những tấm gương khổng lồ phản chiếu ánh sáng lấp lánh.




Đây làm mùa vụ rất quan trọng của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số của huyện Sapa thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## trongquy89

xem mấy cái ảnh này tôi thấy cảnh ngày mùa sapa đẹp tuyệt, đúng là thiên nhiên ban tăng, sapa travel

----------


## google.com

sao người ta lại làm dc ruộng bậc thang nhỉ có ai biết ko?

----------


## namtv

Thứ nhất: Do địa hình đồi núi, không thể làm ruộng như ở đồng bằng. Cũng vì lý do này nên nước chảy xuống sẽ gây nên hiện tượng xói mòn, sạt lở. Xây ruộng theo hình bậc thang sẽ giảm thiểu tốt nhất những tác động của nước mưa.Giữ lại nhiều nhất chất dinh dưỡng trong đất
Thứ hai: Những vùng đồi núi có nhiều mạch nước ngầm, làm ruộng bậc thang sẽ tận dụng được những mạch nước đó, tiện cho việc điều tiết nước, vì ở trên núi sẽ gặp khó khăn trong việc tưới tiêu(ít sông hoặc ở xa), nước sẽ từ bậc cao chảy xuống bậc thấp, như vậy không xảy ra hiện tượng úng lụt mà nước vẫn đủ.
Thứ ba: làm ruộng theo hình bậc thang sẽ tiết kiệm diện tích đất, trồng được nhiều hơn và....nhìn cũng đẹp hơn nữa  :Smile:

----------


## dienthoai

Ruộng bậc thang đúng là có khá nhiều nước có nhưng nếu nói về nghệ thuật thì chỉ có ở sapa thôi tuyet đpej

----------


## thientai206

hức, đang háo hức vào xem thì chả thấy cái ảnh nào  :Frown:

----------


## lehoangdh

cảnh đẹp quá

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là một công trình nghê thuật của con người, thật là tuyệt vời.

----------

